# Feedback on my 1st Homemade Pompano Rig



## sethmac (May 11, 2014)

Just tied my 1st pompano rig and wanted to get some feedback. 

I'm using a 100lb swivel, 20lb Berkeley Big Game, 1/0 Mutu Light Circle hooks.

For the knots, I"m tying to the swivel with a San Diego Jam Knot, using two dropper loops, and a figure8 loop to hold the sinker.

There is 4" between the swivel and the 1st loop, 11.75" between the two dropper loops, and 5.25" between the bottom loop and the eye of the sinker. I plan to add two small orange beads on each loop above the hook.

Thoughts on dimensions and lengths?









Thanks!


----------



## Reel Justice (Apr 22, 2014)

I put small floats instead of beads. Keeps it up out of the sand.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

I use beads and floats , but the rig you made will catch pompano. Question Do you use fleas or shrimp ?


----------



## Blazerz65 (Mar 22, 2013)

put on a float and a bead on one hook and a bead on another. This is a vey similar setup to a youtube guy by the name of 311pope except he has the floats. I like it +1


----------



## sethmac (May 11, 2014)

Any tips on where to get the floats you suggest?


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

In clear water I would just use single line snoots tied to the hooks.....Most the time your rig will work just fine.....


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

One stop bait and tackle on Pace Blvd., is where I got mine.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Any tackle shop will sell the beads


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Looks good. 

I use 10lb flouro for pompano and 20lb flouro when targeting other fish.
I also use the smallest swivel I can get and lightly spray paint them with tan paint. To knock the shiny glare off. I dont use beads or floats. I make my rigs as small, clean and invisible as possible.

As for where to get floats, just get some small bream floats and cut them into 2 or 3 pieces.


----------



## 56009 (Jul 1, 2014)

Have you thought about using a snap for the weighted side in case you want to change it out without retying? And did you use a dropper rig board to tie them, or did you just do it by hand?


----------

